# Price Check on a Ruger P89



## Z2G

Hey,

I found someone selling a Ruger P89 with 2 hicap mags,box,and manual...He said that it is in good condition. He is asking $300...


Thanks,
-Christian


----------



## Shipwreck

I plan to buy a new P95 for $313 locally. I want a beater gun that I don't need to worry about (my other sguns are much more expensive).

The P89 is almost $400 locally - but I would imagine that at a Houston gun show, I could get a P89 for $350-$375 new.


----------



## Sigma_6

*not a bad deal*

I live in central Ky and at the local gun shops a nice used one with box,two mags and paper work can be had for between $300 and $350 so its not a bad price IMO. Personally I dont like the ruger P guns they feel like I'm holding a brick in my hand and not a pistol. For about a hundred dollars more you could get a brand new ruger SR9 and you would know precisely what you are getting condition wise. Also check your local shops, I looked around and found a like new Taurus PT92 AFS with box 2 17rd mags all the paper work for $295. But if ya like the ruger and its in good shape and it is what ya want then you probably wont find a much better deal. Just my 2cents......let us know what ya do and how it works out if ya get it.:smt1099


----------



## P89Jeeper

Don't know where your at, but I saw a new one and a used on at the range the other day. The New on was like 375 and the used one was 300. And you can't go wrong with the P89. Mine is such a straight shot, I was kicking myself for thinking of trading it in.


----------



## super64

I just got a P89 this winter and I absolutely love it. $300 is a great deal especially because Ruger is discontinuing the P85. I would hit this up while you can.


----------



## Geoff

*Good Deal*

The offer is a very good one. I bought a used P89 for 350 from a friend of my brother. It came with the Ruger embossed plastic box, but only one magazine. I have put about 600 rounds through the gun in less then two months with zero problems.

The guns are so easy to disassemble even a first time pistol owner such as myself can take the gun apart with his eyes closed. I know because I did it. Check some gun reviews on the P89 and get some other opinions. But as far as I am concerned, you can't go wrong.

Geoff


----------



## Agent Falco

Hey all, new to the forum and new to shooting, so i've been looking for nice buy to take the range once or twice a month. Fell in love with this model aesthetically, but how sound are they mechanically? Anyone have any pros or cons to throw my way.


----------



## Ram Rod

$300 is a good deal. You might want to start looking around for spare parts after you get it. Recoil rod/spring, spare mags, etc.......


----------



## revolvers&w

You might want to start looking around for spare parts after you get it. Recoil rod/spring, spare mags, etc.......

Ram Rod

Are parts or accessories getting hard to find?
I have a P89-DC should I stockpile parts?


----------



## OMSBH44

*Rugers*

Rugers are built like tanks. They will last forever. You'll probably be able to 
leave it to your children (if you have any) in your last will and testament.

As far as needing spare parts, you never know. You actually might need
a spring now and then, so it would not hurt to stock up. The same could
be said for any brand of firearm, not just Ruger.

Especially if Obumma is elected because we don't know what he will do to
the firearms industry in the US.

Oh, by the way. The original grips do indeed make the gun feel like you are
holding a brick. So get a set of Hogue rubber grips with finger grooves. It
will make a huge difference.


----------

